#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Green Day 'showelement'?

## hugovanmeijeren

YouTube - Green Day - When I Come Around @ bizarre

Is toch weer wat anders dan een (onschuldige) trap tegen een monitor...
Ik ga er vanuit dat dit van tevoren afgesproken was, aangezien er niemand ingrijpt, maar vraag me af of je hier als PA firma blij van zou worden.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## goldsound

Om eerlijk te zijn vind ik dit soort gasten wat alles moeten slopen maar een beetje trieste gevallen  :Confused: 

ik vraag me altijd af wat de toegevoegde waarde is van slopen tijdens een optreden

----------


## djspeakertje

Benieuwd of dit het laatste optreden was.....

Want als er een change van 30 sec gepland staat hebben ze wel even een probleem :Big Grin:

----------


## Kilian

Maar wel even snel je eigen snare wegleggen, heel slim.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Maar wel even snel je eigen snare wegleggen, heel slim.



Ja heel apart dat hij alleen de snare in veiligheid brengt.

Verder laten ze alle microfoons gewoon staan, kan me niet voorstellen dat er nog veel van zo'n beta 98 over is als die met tom en al tegen de grond is gesmakt.

Als je goed kijkt zie je dat er zelfs een microfoonstatief door midden breekt.


Ik vind de muziek van Green Day erg goed, maar het zinloos stuk meppen van apparatuur en instrumenten vind ik maar een erg treurige bezigheid...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## mvdmeulen

die drummer verdiend een dreun met een micstand
echt dit gaat nergens over
nog een fijne avond

mark

----------


## @ndrew

vrolijke muziek spelen die blazers. :Cool:

----------


## nls-nls

Ook een beetje afgezaagd.

Misschien een beetje inspiratie gekregen van The Who?...

----------


## jens

hehe jah het is anno 2009 wel een beetje kansloos

----------


## showband

Als er maar "green" in de titel staat is het milieubewust tegenwoordig.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Nee serieus in een tijd van recycling, bewust consumeren en ga zo maar door is dit geen statement meer tegen de "gevestigde normen". Het is puur een waste of resources en dus tegen de toekomst van je planeet. Met je fijne rock 'n' roll symboliek.

Als band van dit formaat instrumenten slopen is een statement van niets. Alles waar je dan op speelt krijg je voor je endorsement cadeau. De industrie zet de schoorsteen even extra open en ze krijgen weer wat nieuwe spullen om te vernielen. Hail hail energiecentrales, wegwerpmaatschappij! 

De bands die het oorspronkelijk deden moesten het zelf betalen trouwens. Later pas gingen managers oude gitaren bij shows zetten met de hint " willen jullie die niet even kapot slaan?" Daar zijn leuke artikelen met personeel van hendrix en townshend over geweest in de Q magazine.

----------


## DJ nn

Gedaan met het gezaagd: er zit geen gat in de bassdrum...
Kunnen wel 10 micro's voor staan!

Gelukkig blijven de macjes heel :-)

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Gedaan met het gezaagd: er zit geen gat in de bassdrum...
> Kunnen wel 10 micro's voor staan!



Wat bedoel je precies? Ik zie toch een behoorlijk gat in die base zitten...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## jurjen_barel

Jammer genoeg zullen de jongens hierdoor niet minder boekingen krijgen (denk ik).

De koperblazers tussendoor vond ik dan wel weer leuk!  :Big Grin: 

@showband: +1.

----------


## Leks

je podium trashen is zoooooo jaren '80

Bij een snelle change en dit als enige drumkit heb je toch echt een probleem.

Als dit geen afgesproken werk is met het desbetreffende geluidsbedrijf... tjah
ik had graag over de ASL verzocht de vriendelijke man neer te slaan met z'n eigen mic statief. 

en dan een stevige rekening richting heren GreenDay.


En in geval van afgesproken werk vind ik de blazers erg geestig  :Smile: 

Leks

----------


## MusicXtra

Afgesproken werk of niet, het blijft gewoon zonde van de mooie spullen.
En op deze manier zou ik het ook niet gek vinden wanneer de agressie overslaat op het publiek.....
Triest bandje.

----------


## daanos

Tja beetje jammer dat ze het net niet zo snel stuk krijgen. Duurt lang :P

maar ja inderdaad beetje jaren 80 niet leuk meer

----------


## Back on Track

Greenday ging zaterdag avond al beter :P

snappen alleen nog niet dat een monitor geen verhoging van het podium is  :Confused: 

er bestaat ook een manier van je monitor goed behandelen :P

YouTube - Shakira cantando Loba en los Premios MTV Bogotá 2009   (2.25)
sorry voor de goede kwaliteit :P

----------


## Stage-Q

heb liever dat ze dan over m'n monitortafel komt liggen ...

----------


## daviddewaard

> Greenday ging zaterdag avond al beter :P
> 
> snappen alleen nog niet dat een monitor geen verhoging van het podium is 
> 
> er bestaat ook een manier van je monitor goed behandelen :P
> 
> YouTube - Shakira cantando Loba en los Premios MTV Bogotá 2009   (2.25)
> sorry voor de goede kwaliteit :P



als iemand zo met zijn mic op de monitor ligt ff goed gas erop en 3k15 ff 15 db boosten  :Big Grin:

----------


## FiëstaLj

> als iemand zo met zijn mic op de monitor ligt ff goed gas erop en 3k15 ff 15 db boosten



Gok dat shakira wel met inears zingt, de floortjes zullen wel hoofdzakelijk voor de rest van de dansende bende zijn...

----------


## Koen van der K

Greenday; oververwende omhooggevallen mannetjes waar de verveling er letterlijk en figuurlijk vanaf slaat ... moet idd wel afgesproken werk zijn maar dan nog draagt 't niets bij ... erg fout in ieder geval.

Shakira; ik meld me aan voor stand-in monitor ;-)

----------


## renevanh

Greenday (en shakira ook trouwens) zijn amerikaanse artiesten... die nemen doorgaans alles zelf mee, tot de PA aan toe.
Nou valt het bij een optreden tijdens een event (MTV gebeuren) wel mee, dan is het meestal enkel de controls, maar een concert van Greenday is allemaal eigen spul. Als ze dat slopen... eigen probleem.

----------


## the_pauwels

Ze mogen ook altijd, het materiaal hier komen afzetten als ze er toch vanaf willen hoor!

----------


## Outline

Had dit topic zelf gemist, maar wel komisch om te zien dat iedereen zich druk maakt om iets wat al zo'n 15 jaar oud is...

Daarnaast kun je gewoon aan oa de blazers zien dat het afgesproken werk is.

----------


## the_pauwels

Maarja, z'n drumstel van greenday wil ik wel ^^

----------


## showband

> Had dit topic zelf gemist, maar wel komisch om te zien dat iedereen zich druk maakt om iets wat al zo'n 15 jaar oud is...
> 
> Daarnaast kun je gewoon aan oa de blazers zien dat het afgesproken werk is.



jij snapt de kern van de reacties niet he?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rinus bakker

Ja hoe is dit zinloze sloopwerk nog te verkopen als een 'duurzame muziekvoorstelling'.

Net zo genant als Metallica dat voor de high speed camera in een half uur een dikke $ 100.000,00 aan instrumenten sloopte.  
En dan nog lopen janken over dat illegale downloaden....? 
Aansporen tot vandalisme zou wat mij betreft ook strafbaar mogen worden :Embarrassment: .

Oh ja - er is nog een kansje voor de PvdA, maar dat moet Shakira wel lijsttrekker worden.  :Big Grin:  Dan gaat Jan-Peter B. vast nog lopen kwijlen.
Overigens komt dat popje van oorsprong uit Colombia en niet uit de VS.

----------

